# Need help finding an OSS barrel ...



## DataMax (May 31, 2008)

I recently acquired a LINB Taurus OSS 24/7 in 40 S&W
I would like to find a 357 Sig barrel for it.
With the firearm no longer in production I would image that this is going to be a challenge.
Any help locating such a thing would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

found them for the pt101 but not the oss


----------

